# Yummy Ribs



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2005)

Sunday *Supper*


----------



## Bruce B (May 1, 2005)

Fine looking bones there sir. Did you eat'em dry or with sauce?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Fine looking bones there sir. Did you eat'em dry or with sauce?



Dry, Bruce.  I personally prefer sauce, the family will not allow me to sauce the ribs.  So I'll put whatever BBQ sauce we have on mine.  Tonight it was Southern Comfort Creole BBQ Sauce, very yummy.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 1, 2005)

2 extra points for the black grates.  I hate those pics where the dude cleans the WSM before he takes the pics.

Mine are almost ready for upload....You'll see. LOL 

Nice looking stuff there Larry, what did you dust them with when they came off (IMG_0561.JPG) ? Turbo?


----------



## Finney (May 1, 2005)

Damn brother... One day I'm eating ar your house. =P~


----------



## Shawn White (May 1, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> 2 extra points for the black grates.  I hate those pics where the dude cleans the WSM before he takes the pics.


 Hey now ....  :grin: 

maybe his grates are black, but did you see you the rib racks? Larry, by hand or an electric buffer?

As usual Larry, great looking stuff!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 1, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... <raises one eyebrow>   :!:  :wwnn:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nice looking stuff there Larry, what did you dust them with when they came off (IMG_0561.JPG) ? Turbo?



I dusted the ribs with brown sugar prior to foiling.  



			
				Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Damn brother... One day I'm eating ar your house. =P~


As always Finney, you have an open invitation!  Just bring some Scotts!



			
				Shawn White said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Shawn!  I just cleaned the rib rack with soap and water.



			
				Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Larry... GOOD LOOKIN dinner right there... I wish the dinner I had tonight compared to that. (but it didn't) I can't wait until I am posting pics of BBQ...it will be soon though.  Was that rib rack a Weber? And we're they BB or spare ribs?



It was a Weber RR and they were spare ribs.


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Jeff, why would you wash your rib racks in the dishwasher and not your cooking grates?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Jeff, why would you wash your rib racks in the dishwasher and not your cooking grates?



Why would you was either in your dishwasher??  Throw them on the gasser for 15 minutes on high, scrape off excess with brush and spray with pam.


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

*Gasser!!!* :ack:  :ack:  :ack:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

I wash most of my grates in the dishwasher from time to time.  Wish I could get my turkey pot in there. :-(


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I wash most of my grates in the dishwasher from time to time.  Wish I could get my turkey pot in there. :-(



Take your weed burner to it.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, they're almost good for something, eh?  :-$ 


TL[/quote:37hws9s4]

The gasser cleans my grates and lights my coal.  So it's good for two things!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Larry, with ribs like that, why would you want some of my eggplant parmigiana? Are there any houses for sale in your neighborhood?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, with ribs like that, why would you want some of my eggplant parmigiana? Are there any houses for sale in your neighborhood?



There was, but it just sold to some people with the last name of Finney.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Wow...it's gonna suck being you!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Wow...it's gonna suck being you!



Finney's good people, no matter what people say about him!  I'd be happy if he were my neighbor!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Yeah I know, just busting um a little!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 2, 2005)

Great looking ribs, Larry!!


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

Just bought a place in Northport, N.Y. also.   
The other neighbors said there was a guy that thinks he knows BBQ right next door.  8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (May 2, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm Corn!!! Hey Larry, what's that goofy thing you're cooking on?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Just bought a place in Northport, N.Y. also.
> The other neighbors said there was a guy that thinks he knows BBQ right next door.  8-[



Good! I'll take you down to the firehouse and show you what real firetrucks look like! Not those Tonkas you design!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmm Corn!!! Hey Larry, what's that goofy thing you're cooking on?



It's an old metal black bucket I found in the dump, works great thought!


----------

